# Hc Problem



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

This problem is not happening on all of the hc but just in parts. For example one leaf is 1/3 green 1/3 yellow and 1/3 rotting away. Dont know why its happening. Tank: 20L, 130W, 2bbps, 10hrs a day, i dose excel twice a week. and iron when needed. This problem of the leaves does not appear to be affecting anything else.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

130W over a 5 gallon tank? WOW!!!!

If you're not dosing macros, I'd say that's likely your problem, epsecially if your CO2 is running at 2 bps.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

whats macros. is that the comprehesive supplement. I did just start to put that stuff in.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Macros are nitrogen, phosphorous and potassium (NPK). If you're going to do high light and CO2 it's time for the two of you to get acquainted. They're not in the comprehensive supplement, that contains trace elements but Seachem does sell macro supplement as well.
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlourishNitrogen.html

Here are a couple of links with good reading and fertilizing routines.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

wow, thanks a lot. im still a noob so still i am learning. thanks a lot.


----------

